# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Подведены итоги социально-экономического развития за январь–декабрь 2014 года

## ByFly

13 февраля состоялось заседание коллегии Министерства связи и информатизации Республики Беларусь в формате видеоконференции, с подключением областных и районных студий. На заседании обсуждались итоги социально-экономического развития отрасли за январь-декабрь 2014 года и задачи по выполнению прогнозных показателей 2015 года, а также были заслушаны отчеты руководителей организаций о выполнении бизнес-планов развития. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

